# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Binnen 1 maand 5 kilo aangekomen

## angelatjuh

Ik had eigenlijk een vraagje
ik ben nu 18 jaar en ik ben 1:59 maar ik weeg 65 kilo niet echt zo super veel.
Maar ik ben 5 kilo aangekomen in 1 maand teveel dus.
Alleen nu zegt iedereen dat ik veel bruin brood moet eten ik weet alleen niet wat erop,en fruit en savonds aardappelen groente en vlees,

Wat moet ik nu precies doen?

----------


## soulmate

Hallo, 5 kilo is inderdaad redelijk veel. Maar het kan er natuurlijk weer af! Brood is erg gezond als je het bijvoorbeeld eet met een plakje kaas, een plakje ham.. of met iets van tomaten. Groente is inderdaad ook belangrijk. Volgens mij hebben ze zelfs speciale producten te koop voor mensen die niet teveel vet binnen willen krijgen. Zitten bijvoorbeeld minder calorieen in enzo! Dit kun je gewoon in de supermarkt kopen lijkt mij. En ik denk dat als je gewoon gezond eet, een tussendoortje op z'n tijd geen kwaad kan! Maar natuurlijk nooit teveel... succes ermee!

----------

